# 2019 04 27 - ABC Saturday Extra PODCAST - Concerns as Uber prepares for IPO



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

In this show a driver reveals( at 3 mins 35 secs) that drivers needed to be a PAX at least once this year as a condition of receiving the maximum UBER reward - anybody else heard of this ???

https://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/saturdayextra/past-programs/

As Uber gears up to offer its first public shares, the San Francisco-based ride-sharing company attempts to atone for its checkered past.

" https://abcmedia.akamaized.net/rn/podcast/2019/04/sea_20190427_0745.mp3 " (11Mb - 12 mins)


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

The wording did talk about "completed a minimum of xxx rides/deliveries as of 2019-04-07, and taken at least one trip between 2019-01-01 and 2019-04-07" but to be honest I wasn't sure if the one "trip" meant as a passenger or driver. Luckily I had taken one trip early in January so I never got to test it out in real life


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

RoboRider said:


> The wording did talk about "completed a minimum of xxx rides/deliveries as of 2019-04-07, and taken at least one trip between 2019-01-01 and 2019-04-07" but to be honest I wasn't sure if the one "trip" meant as a passenger or driver. Luckily I had taken one trip early in January so I never got to test it out in real life


@RoboRider has stated the position correctly.

I know of a driver who received a bonus of $1,400 but who didn't take any trips as a rider with Uber during the relevant period. So it would seem that the reference to having taken at least one trip referred to a trip as a driver.

I can't rule out, however, that it's okay if you took a trip in the relevant period either as a driver or rider.


----------

